# Dish Network Launches DIRECTV Majority-Owned Channel in HD Before DIRECTV



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Not that GSN HD is a channel I'd watch but you would think that DIRECTV would launch a channel that it owns a majority share in before Dish Network did...

What's up with DIRECTV being so stingy with HD adds?

http://www.multichannel.com/article/468013-Dish_Gives_GSN_HD_First_Satellite_TV_Launch.php


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Reaper said:


> What's up with DIRECTV being so stingy with HD adds?


NOT a question for this forum. Try the supersized DirecTV complaint thread.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Reaper said:


> Not that GSN HD is a channel I'd watch but you would think that DIRECTV would launch a channel that it owns a majority share in before Dish Network did...
> 
> What's up with DIRECTV being so stingy with HD adds?
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/468013-Dish_Gives_GSN_HD_First_Satellite_TV_Launch.php


As far as I am concerned, let Dish waste their bandwidth.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

James Long said:


> NOT a question for this forum. Try the supersized DirecTV complaint thread.


Don't disagree with James or he'll delete your posts.

Yes James, I will redirect my comment to the thread you suggest even though my post deals with Dish Network and not just DIRECTV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We have a thread for discussing DirecTV's channel additions (or lack thereof).
Please use it.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=191198

If you have a problem with the rules of the forum send a PM.


----------

